# Grizzley Cyclone



## telecarver (Mar 19, 2015)

I have a 1000 square foot shop. I usually only run only one stationary machine at a time. I create chips from woodcarving and a lot of dust using an angle grinder. I want to be able to blow my shop into a fan that is directed at a wide mouth DC opening as well as being able to sweep my carving chips into a floor sweep. I'm wondering if the Grizzly 1 1/2 hp cyclone Model G0703 775 CFM would be big enough for my needs? Does anyone have this DC?


----------



## BigJoe16 (Feb 20, 2012)

If I understand your post correctly, your going to want a machine that moves a lot of cubic feet of air per minute. 

The cyclone models move a relatively low amount of air. And have a much higher price tag. I think you'd be better off with a normal style DC and upgrade it to canister filters so it'll be more efficient.


----------



## hwebb99 (Nov 27, 2012)

I think an air filter would be better for your use, and a small dust collector to vacuum when you are done.


----------



## telecarver (Mar 19, 2015)

Thank you! BigJoe16 and hwebb99. You saved me a lot of money. I found a 2HP 1700 CFM Grizzly bag collector unused for $275 that I will use for my machines and to blow accumulated dust into. It has a 1 micron canister filter. I plan on adding a Oneida super dust deputy cyclone or a trash can separator for the chips. The DC has a 3 port manifold. I wonder if running the 6" intake through the cyclone and then splitting it down with the manifold to 4" for the floor sweep and the machines would work better or I if split it to 4" first and use a trash can separator on one of the pipes for the floor sweep to sweep up the chips?


----------



## jdonhowe (Jul 25, 2014)

Take the manifold off your DC and run 6" between the cyclone and DC. Run as long runs of 5" or 6" pipe as you can from the Dust Deputy inlet, and go down to 4" only when as close as practical to your tools- maximize wide runs, minimize narrow pipe/hose, if you can. BTW, that sounds like a great deal you got on the Grizzly!


----------

